# SRM University what can i expect with a rank of 46000



## lakeport (May 1, 2013)

as the title says, today results for SRMEE have been declared and i have got a rank of 45k something.   My question is, what can i expect from it?

Which branch will i be able to get approximately and in which campus of the university?

Anybody here who is from SRM university, or had appeared for the counseling of previous years..?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2013)

45k in SRM ? Chuck it.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 1, 2013)

Practically, nothing


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

46K is kind of less. Anyways you can still go for the  counselling (people till 50k have been called) and see what comes out of it.


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2013)

OP are u from chennai. U talking about SRM university in chennai.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 2, 2013)

OMG! they call upto 50k :O
btw, I'm getting 17000, what can I get in Chennai campus?


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 2, 2013)

I got a rank of 582 but I don't think I'll go for counseling as its date coincides with JEE Advance.


----------



## lakeport (May 2, 2013)

Man.. my exams sucked.. i suck at studies.. this was my second attempt..

Now the exam of UPES dehradun is the only one left.. hope i do decent in it.. or my year's gonna be wasted..


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

nisargshah95 said:


> I got a rank of 582 but I don't think I'll go for counseling as its date coincides with JEE Advance.


nice, congrats man.
how much are you getting in JEE (Main) ??



lakeport said:


> Man.. my exams sucked.. i suck at studies.. this was my second attempt..
> 
> Now the exam of UPES dehradun is the only one left.. hope i do decent in it.. or my year's gonna be wasted..


why only UPES left? Didn't you fill up forms of manipal, comed-k, IPU delhi, BITS etc


----------

